# All Crossbow Hunters check this out, finally going to get some recognition



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Home - Bolt & Quarrel Club (bolt-quarrel.org)

Using Boone & Crockett and Pope & Young measures. Finally got a place to record your beast. All big game in North America. I contacted the regional rep. by email and asked a few questions. They started putting this together a year ago and started taking admissions for records already. If your a Boone & Crockett and/or a Pope & Young measurer fill out a scorers app. I think these guys are on to something here specially with the help they have had putting things together. No doubt they know there are going to be growing pains and trials by fire. But with patience they can figure it out. 

Oh and by the way, I'm a new member! I haven't been able to shoot my bow for about 10 years. I was about to quite hunting. A friend of mine took me out hunting with a crossbow about 8 years ago. I really enjoy it. Kept me outdoors doing something I really enjoy. 

If you get the chance check these guys out. I even got responses from the President/Co-founder when I emailed him. That don't happen much, if at all. 3 of Co-founders are from Ohio, although one has relocated to North Carolina, the 4th Co-founder is from North Carolina. Their next big goal is to find a place for headquarters. Help these guys out. Help them grow. It would be great to have these guys, homegrown boys do well.

Check'em out! Spread the word.


----------



## 57BIGhos (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, this club is legit. Its a brand new club for crossbow kills. The minimum requirements seem to be reasonable considering it covers all of North America. (Ohio is a top 5 state for big bucks so the minimum scores help out other hunters from other states to submit their trophys)The club seems to be doing the right things in order to move forward and grow the club.

Ive been emailing the regional representative for ohio. They have been very quick to respond and are very knowledgeble on Trophy Whitetails. I even got an email from the president/founder. The website is simple and seems to be coming along well. Once some big game trophys get scored, meet the requirements and are entered, im sure there will be nice trophys pictured from across the country.

Joining the club was easy online. The founders are local guys from Ohio so help the club get a good start and maybe one day your crossbow trophy could be entered into there record books.


----------



## RJDowm (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for information


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a Xbow hunter, the only thing I need is a freezer with meat.... I guess some are head hunters . Not saying I wouldn't mind another on the wall ..


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

ironman172 said:


> I'm a Xbow hunter, *the only thing I need is a freezer with meat*.... I guess some are head hunters . Not saying I wouldn't mind another on the wall ..


 Amen, brother! I do it for the steaks, jerky, chili, manwiches, snack sticks, burgers and sausages. It doesn't matter if it takes 1, 2 or 3 deer, as long as the freezer's full, life is good! Not knocking head hunters, but that life ain't for me.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I fill my freezer. Except for this year, I didn't get out enough. To many things going on this season. 

But the question is...

When that meat that is going in your freezer has some big inches of antlers hangin off it's head. Then what?

Boone & Crockett will register it. But they only recognize gun. Pope & Young only recognize bows. Now if your a meat hunter or a head hunter you have a place to go. It has created a choice. In a few years a child or grandchild may ask ... whats the biggest you have shot? Or and it always happens ... some friend starts spoutin off ... Hey man see my buck... let me rub it in and show ya some pics. Every real hunter... outdoors person ... hunts for meat. Utilizing as much off the animal they can. Hoping for the big one to come your way. Thats what all the work is about leading up to a successful hunt. What that successful hunt is, is up to the hunter. 

But I have a feeling that 99% wouldn't just pack that meat in the freezer and toss out a big set of antlers, then again I could be wrong.

And I have another question .... When do you become a head hunter? when that big deer that fills you freezer has his antlers on your wall or layin on a shelf. Or is it right off the bat when you snap that first pic from out in the field and send it to a friend. 

Not trying to be a smart aleck just asking to clear up some thoughts I have or others may have. Not posted to start trouble. I'm just seeking some clarification, to compare


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Ripley - I don't think there's a dichotomy between those who hunt for meat and those who pass on younger deer to wait for for that B&C or P&Y slob to roll on by. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I think that's what makes hunting so interesting and dynamic. I personally don't know anyone who would pass on a 150 class buck if they had an opportunity. Maybe John Eberhardt would, but not anyone I know. I would not hesitate to shoot it and cape it out for the taxidermist. While I'm eating the jerky from that beast, I'll be patting his head and telling him how great he tastes. LOL! 

You asked, when do you become a head hunter? Not sure if the question is asked in the sense of when does my priorities shift from searching from meat to antlers? Or when does society in general consider you a head hunter? Is it when you snap pictures and put it on social media, searching for affirmations of being awesome or of your accomplishment? I can't answer the latter 2 question because I permanently deleted all of my social (control) media accounts and haven't used them in years anyway. The exception is hunting and fishing forums because at a minimum we at least value fish and animals. 

As for the first question, my personal response is I seriously doubt there will be a time in my life that my priority will shift from meat to antlers because I love the meat too much. Secondly I'm not out there to prove anything to myself or anyone that I'm capable of killing an old, mature deer. To be 100% clear, I don't knock or judge anyone who's trying to demonstrate their skill to kill such a deer. I personally congratulate anyone who does and acknowledge killing a P&Y or B&C is most definitely a worthy accomplishment. The answer will be different for everyone who reads this, and thus one of the reasons why hunting is so dang awesome!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This topic has moved away from the original post quite a bit. Shoot whatever you want within the law. Don't belittle those that like the challenge of wanting to kill a big buck. I enjoy waiting on a nice mature buck. I don't have to fill my freezer each year to enjoy being in the woods and hunting. Deer hunting should be whatever makes you happy. There is no reason look down on those that have a different idea of hunting than you do.

It's a good thing to have a place to recognize your nice buck being taken with a crossbow. Thanks for the info Ripley.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> *This topic has moved away from the original post quite a bit*. Shoot whatever you want within the law. Don't belittle those that like the challenge of wanting to kill a big buck. I enjoy waiting on a nice mature buck. I don't have to fill my freezer each year to enjoy being in the woods and hunting. Deer hunting should be whatever makes you happy. There is no reason look down on those that have a different idea of hunting than you do.
> 
> It's a good thing to have a place to recognize your nice buck being taken with a crossbow. Thanks for the info Ripley.


Agree...lets get this one back on topic...which ISN'T about 'head hunters vs meat hunters'.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ripley said:


> Boone & Crockett will register it. But they only recognize gun.


That isn't true. Boone and Crockett recognizes all animals, no matter how they were killed. That's why some of the world records over the years have been pick ups (found dead).


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> That isn't true. Boone and Crockett recognizes all animals, no matter how they were killed. That's why some of the world records over the years have been pick ups (found dead).


Ohio's "Hole in the Horn" buck is like that.


----------

